# Please help with hyfrecation question



## nikkiv1 (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm trying to figure out how to code this procedure.  Here is the note:

"The patient notes that the right thumb mass recurred shortly after the topical silver nitrate treatments.  She has had intermittent bleeding and would like to proceed with excision and hyfrecation.  She understands risks, namely recurrence, amongst other risks.  All of her questions have been answered.  She gives her permission for the procedure.  She understands the next step would be formal excision and skin grafting if this does not work.  I prepped with an alcohol pad and numbed with a solution of containing 1% plain lidocaine, 0.5% Marcaine, and bicarbonate.  Once we had achieved good anesthetic, I prepped the area with chlorhexidine and applied finger tourniquets.  I then completely excised the lesion along with a rim of heavily calloused skin.  The area was about 1 cm in diameter.  After excising it, I cut it in half.  Half was sent to Pathology for permanent section and half was sent to Microbiology for aerobic, anaerobic, gram stain, and fungal cultures.  We then hyfrecated and dressed with a sterile dressing, after removing the tourniquet.  The patient tolerated the procedure well, and I will see her again in 10 days to review the pathology and follow-up on her results."

How would I code the hyfrecation?
Thanks


----------

